# Box Production Stat's



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok guy’s I’m looking for stats. What’s your average sq/ft per hour/Day or board count do you finish with the box? 

Rebel


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Tough to break that down cause every house is a bit different. I usually spend just under an hour in the average house running the box. Average house is about 6000 sf board?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

on a typical stand up 9ft commercial job...only pushing a box and doing nothing else, I can box 125bd/hr...for a typical 500bd job, i usually box out before lunch and run nailspotter and bead to finish day out....this is bed coat...skim coat will go a little faster than that


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

a average house here is 200. i box it in walls and ceilings in 2 -2.5 hrs. it all depends on the house and if it has high work i usually pull it by hand


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Reason I asked was trying to decide on 90 or 120 min mud for the next shipment looks like we decided on 120min Vario Tapeless

Rebel


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

on yeah, the box is probably the fastest thing to use on the joints finishing vs angles, cornerbeads, screws.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

.1 sqft per. second are my stats on the flats (average speed)

JS


that's start to finish 

:yes:


----------

